# Can I get Richard Stilwell's "Les Nuits d'Eté" by Berlioz?



## Spectrum (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, all.

On YouTube you can find a recording of Hector Belioz's song cycle _Les Nuits d'Eté_ sung by bass-baritone Richard Stilwell (apparently recorded for Dutch TV in the 1970s). I love this recording, but I cannot find it anywhere else - only this YouTube video with a disappointingly low audio quality.

Does anyone know if I can buy this recording anywhere?

Thanks!


----------

